# I built a strop too



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2011)




----------



## rockbox (May 27, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Potato42 (May 27, 2011)

Clever. Is that cedar?


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2011)

Yes, cedar. I bought a 6' board, so I have enough for one more drop in piece. You can't see it in the pics but each base is double sided. One is balsa/balsa and other is smooth leather/textured leather. I think the third one will be felt/balsa, seeing as I have more balsa and a piece of felt. I might make a stone holder drop in as well. The pictures hide my poor craftsmanship as well. There are dowels holding on the end pieces and the fit isnt perfect, and both end pieces cracked while I was working on it. But it seems strong after gluing. I need some nonslip feet for it as well.


----------



## tk59 (May 28, 2011)

Now what you need is a rack that will keep your strops separate unless you don't care about contamination or you want to store them in plasic bags or something.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 28, 2011)

Sweet--what a great idea! What are the dimensions on this?


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 28, 2011)

...and it actually looks of classic Japanese design, if they had thought of it! LOL Ingenious!


----------



## Michael Rader (May 28, 2011)

Nice. I think I might have to steal that as well. Thanks.
-M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 28, 2011)

Great looking strop, John. Luckily, I am set on my design (a slightly different than yours), otherwise I would be stealing yours as well. 

I am trying to clear my past orders once and for all, so all my time goes into doing custom work. Once I get to a good stopping point, I will work on some accessories, including strops and boards. 

M


----------



## Darkhoek (May 28, 2011)

That is very well done indeed! That is a design that begs to be stolen  Pure genious and very "authentic" Japanese. 
How are the pieces for the base joined together?

DarkHOeK


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2011)

Don't tell me that you came to ECG and didn't show me this strop. :bat:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 28, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Don't tell me that you came to ECG and didn't show me this strop. :bat:


 
Haha, I did have it with me but forgot all about it. I had my Aritsugu that I put a Stefan handle on too and forgot about that as well. Doh!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Haha, I did have it with me but forgot all about it. I had my Aritsugu that I put a Stefan handle on too and forgot about that as well. Doh!




What the?


----------



## stereo.pete (May 29, 2011)

The design is no doubt clever as mentioned earlier, nice work!


----------



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

I like it. Have you put anti-skid feet on your strop base yet (or planning to)? And do you like the added height? It looks to be about 3.5 inches.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 29, 2011)

It is about 3.5" wide and 3" tall. Strops are about 12", total length of base is a little more than 13.5". I like the height of it. 

I have not put any nonskid feet on it yet, I carry a nonskid mat in my bag to use under cutting boards and have just been using that. But I probably will at some point.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 29, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> ...
> I have not put any nonskid feet on it yet, I carry a nonskid mat in my bag to use under cutting boards and have just been using that. But I probably will at some point.


 
I can send you some your way if you like, as a small compensation for being long overdue on your saya. 

M


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 30, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Now what you need is a rack that will keep your strops separate unless you don't care about contamination or you want to store them in plasic bags or something.


 
Well, I only put compound on one side of each strop base, so I can stack them a bit. I was thinking about making little H shaped blocks so I could stack them all together and not have them touching. Right now I have a giant restaurant size roll of plastic wrap at my house, and I just wrap them in that when I am not using them.



Michael Rader said:


> Nice. I think I might have to steal that as well. Thanks.
> -M


 
Steal away! You should have no problem producing one that is _slightly_ better constructed than mine, haha.



Darkhoek said:


> That is very well done indeed! That is a design that begs to be stolen  Pure genious and very "authentic" Japanese.
> How are the pieces for the base joined together?
> 
> DarkHOeK


 
Glue and dowels.

It was never my intention to make it look like it was Japanese made, but I am happy with the way it looks.


----------

